# So sánh bỉm moony và merries tốt thế nào??



## hieuthai2020 (15/10/21)

Moony và merries khác nhau thế nào? Loại nào tốt cho bé, các bạn có thể tìm hiểu qua bài này và cách nhận xét cũng nhiều người đã sử dụng.
*So sánh bỉm moony và bim merries*
Bỉm Moony và bim Merri loại nào tốt hơn?(* tã dán moony, bỉm moony natural nội địa, bỉm moony sơ sinh, tã quần moony,bỉm moony size s,tã dán Merries , bỉm Merri nội địa, bỉm Merries sơ sinh, **tã quần Merries** ,bỉm Merries size s*). Nhìn chung đây là hai loại bỉm cao cấp của Nhật với thiết kế và chất liệu tốt, giúp đảm bảo an toàn cho bé và mang đến khả năng thấm hút vượt trội khi bé sử dụng. Để biết loại nào tốt hơn, bạn có thể căn cứ vào một số yếu tố như:

*Về hình thức: *

- *Bim Merries*: có hình thức đẹp và bắt mắt hơn, có hệ thống thoát khí đặc biệt cùng với lõi kép có khả năng siêu thấm hút và hóa đông chất lỏng để ngăn không cho thấm ngược lên da. Bề mặt tiếp xúc có tinh chất dưỡng da, Ngoài ra, từng miếng bỉm được mô tả giống chữ “W” đảm bảo được sự linh hoạt trong từng cử chỉ. Để biết bỉm merries có tốt không bạn có thể xem thêm: Bỉm Merries có tốt không? Bỉm tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh hiện nay? Mua bỉm giá rẻ chất lượng ở đâu?








- *Bỉm Moony*: thiết kế của *tả Moony* hơi đơn điệu và không quá hấp dẫn, chất liệu được sử dụng 100% là sợi bông tự nhiên được xử lý cẩn thận, phủ bên ngoài một lớp Vitamin E chống thấm ngược giúp vùng nhậy cảm luôn khô ráo và ngăn ngừa được hiện tượng hăm tả ở trẻ nhỏ. Phần đai vùng eo và đùi có khả năng co giãn rất tốt giúp mẹ dễ dàng vệ sinh mà bé cũng không cảm thấy khó chịu trong quá trình hoạt động.

*Về độ mềm mại:* Merries được đánh giá là mềm mại hơn so với *tã Moony.* Tuy nhiên, theo cảm nhận của đa số các mẹ bỉm sữa thì nếu như da trẻ thuộc dạng bình thường, không phải thuộc dạng quá nhạy cảm và dễ dị ứng thì hầu như không nhận ra sự khác biệt giữa hai loại, nên quan trọng nhất vẫn là các mẹ phải thật sáng suốt để hiểu và cảm nhận làn da của con yêu và chọn được loại bỉm phù hợp nhất nhé..

*Khả năng thấm hú*t*:* nếu so sánh *ta moony và  tã merries* về khả năng thấm hút loại nào tốt hơn, thì quả thật là rất khó để phân biệt, tuy nhiên, nếu phải chọn một trong hai thì thực sự Merries có nhỉnh hơn một tí xíu. các mẹ có thể tự mình trải nghiệm cả hai để cảm nhận xem có đúng là như vậy không nhé.

*Về giá cả: *2 sản phẩm có mức giá tương đương nhau, giá của bỉm Merri có đắt hơn đôi chút nhưng không quá đáng kể. các mẹ có thể tham khảo hoặc canh các đợt sale và khuyến mãi để được giá tốt nhất và nhận những món quà tuyệt vời cho bé nhé. nếu là một mẹ bỉm thông thái thì sẽ nắm bắt và săn lùng được những sản phẩm tốt nhất với giá ưu đãi nhất cho các thiên thần của mình, chúc các mẹ luôn sáng suốt trong lựa chọn của mình nhé.

Ngoài các thông tin tổng hợp chung ra, bài viết so sánh bỉm moony và bim merri có đưa a một số ý kiến phản hồi của các mẹ trên các diễn đàn lớn như sau: 

Ý kiến các bạn đã sử dụng qua *bỉm moony*:

Thực tế, từ rất lâu, *Bỉm Moony* đã được mẹ Việt dùng rất nhiều nhưng chủ yếu là nhờ người thân, ban bè bên Nhật gửi về hoặc đặt mua tại các cửa hàng xách tay Nhật. Hiện nay, nguồn cung cấp *bim Moony* đang ngày càng mở rộng, các mẹ không còn khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn và tìm mua bỉm cho bé nữa. Hãy để bé yêu trải nghiệm các ưu điểm vượt trội trên với loại tã siêu cao cấp nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản với nhiều khuyến mãi đặc biệt của Lazada, tiki, sendo nhé!

Hy vọng bài viết có thể giúp các mẹ thông thái giải quyết được phần nào nỗi băn khoăn, và các mẹ hãy luôn nhớ rằng, dù cho *bim Moony* hay *bim Merri* thì quan trọng hơn hết vẫn là sự thấu hiểu của bạn đối với làn da con yêu, nên đừng quá băn khoăn lo lắng các mẹ nhé, hãy trải nghiệm và rút ra kinh nghiệm cho chính bản thân mình. Chúc các mẹ thành công nhé!
Ngoài ra bạn có thể đọc thêm bài 
Review bỉm nhật mới nhất 2021


----------



## hieuthai2020 (20/10/21)

*Tã moony* là loại bỉm tả được các mẹ tin dùng phải không các chị..


----------



## hieuthai2020 (22/10/21)

*Cách phân biệt bỉm Nhật nhập khẩu và bỉm nội địa*

Để có thể phân biệt được bỉm Merries mình sắp mua là dòng sản phẩm nhập khẩu hay nội địa thì các mẹ có thể dựa theo 2 đặc điểm dưới đây:

*1. Thông tin được in trên bao bì của sản phẩm*

Mẹ hãy ghi nhớ những thông tin dưới đây để phân biệt nhé:

Nếu là dòng bỉm Merries của nội địa Nhật thì trên bao bì của sản phẩm mọi thông tin đều được in tiếng Nhật 100%. Còn nếu như là các dòng sản phẩm xuất khẩu đến từ các quốc gia khác thì khi để ý mẹ sẽ thấy có xuất hiện những dòng thông tin của sản phẩm được in bằng tiếng Anh.
Khi nhìn mã vạch trên bao bì nếu mẹ thấy đầu của mã vạch là con số 49 thì đó chính là bỉm Nhật nội địa còn các số khác sẽ là xuất khẩu chẳng hạn như Đài Loan là 47, Trung Quốc là 69.
Dựa vào 2 cách kiểm tra thông tin được in trên bao bì như vậy thì chắc chắn mẹ sẽ phân biệt được đâu là sản phẩm nội địa và đâu là sản phẩm nhập khẩu đúng không?

*2. Dựa theo cảm giác*

Hiện nay nhiều mẹ còn có 1 cách nữa cũng giúp phân biệt được sản phẩm bỉm nội địa hay nhập khẩu đó chính là sử dụng thử. Rất nhiều mẹ sau khi sử dụng thử 2 dòng sản phẩm này đều đưa ra những nhận xét như sau:

Về độ thấm hút: Bỉm Merries nội địa sẽ có khả năng thấm hút cao hơn so với bỉm xuất khẩu. Ngoài ra thiết kế đường viền cùng lỗ thấm hút 2 dòng sản phẩm này cũng sẽ có sự khác biệt.
Mùi hương: Bỉm Merries nội được đánh giá có mùi nhẹ hơn so với bỉm nhập khẩu.
Độ mềm: Xét về tiêu chí này thì bỉm nội địa cũng chiếm ưu thế hơn.


----------

